# NVIDIA HDMI Video Card



## MrPorterhouse

*MSI's NX7600GT Diamond Plus brings NVIDIA & HDMI to retail*

We are starting to see some video cards with HDMI and HDCP capabilities rolling out in the $250 price range. I don't currently have a HTPC, but its looking more and more tempting every day.

[img]http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.hdbeat.com/media/2006/08/nx7600gt-whdmi.jpg[/img]For future-proofing PC builders looking ahead to HDCP, you now have an NVIDIA-based graphics option for your HDMI-compatible Media Center box. While Sapphire was the first to release an ATI AMD ATI-based HDMI graphics card, the MSI NX7600GT Diamond Plus brings its copy protected digital audio/video output to the masses, unlike previous NVIDIA HDMI cards which were only available in Sony OEM boxes. Beyond the 560Mhz 7600GT GPU and 256MB of GDDR3 RAM this card utilizes an Silicon Image SiI 1930 HDCP PanelLink Transmitter for both encryption and audio mixing, with support for 7.1 audio sources. If for some reason you don't want your A and your V in one cable, there are DVI-I and S/PDIF outputs available, but why? 1080p output, PureVideo HD support and a pricetage between $200 and $250 make this an ideal card if you're looking to build your own Blu-ray or HD DVD player.


----------



## khellandros66

Once I have the money I am gonna build a new PC that is for HTPC use only. My current PC is more setup for gaming then anything...plus I'd need an HDMI switch or better a new receiver with HDMI.

Silverstone Case with 7in LCD (to 7600GT RGB)
AMD X2 3800+
4GB PC3200 RAM
1-2TB of HDD Space Perpendicular Drives (SATA 3.0 Prefered)
Geforce 7600GT HDMI card (To LCD TV)
HDA Explosion DTS Connect Sound Card
DVD+/-RW DL Burner
HD-DVD Rom
550w Silent PSU

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... this one was posted over a year ago and it was $250. They've come way down now.

Here's a more updated thread on these cards.


----------

